# Grand River Carp Fest??



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

GVSKUSH and I have talked about having a carp fishing outing in the Grand River for a couple of years now. It's time we moved from the talking stage to doing it.

Here's the deal.

The outing would be held in the Grand River in front of Sixth St. Dam when the water is low enough so that plenty of rocks are showing. The rocks would be Carp Fest Fishing Headquarters for the day. It would be on a Saturday sometime from late June to mid-August and would depend on when the river was low enough and the weather warm enough to make easy wading in gym shoes and shorts.

Bait, of course would be the individual angler's choice. My personal preference is shreddd wheat doughballs, sometimes flavored. I've used peanut butter, anise and on one occassion peach schnaaps....after consuming a quanity of the stuff first of course (that was back in my drinking days and may be another reason why it was wise for me to quite drinking!...:lol: 

Other baits would include crayfish and minnows. These will bring strikes from everything that swims in the river including bass, catfish, and walleyes.

No date has been set and won't be until it looks like the river has dropped enough to present the rocks as a ready made platform for our fishing. Kush will keep an eye on the river and let us know.

Post fishing frolic, fun, and plain ol' BS will be at Kush's place which is nearby on the West Side of Grand Rapids.

Post your comments and interest below.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Sounds like a good time, the last time I fished down there in the summer guys were slaying the walleyes in the boils and the catfish and smallie action is second to none. Looking forward to it!


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, Whit-

Sounds like it will be a ball!

Regarding equipment: can I get away with a cheap Gold Eagle rod/reel combo, or does it require _real_ fishing equipment? :lol:

But perhaps more to the point, would I be able to survive an encounter with GVSUKUSH???


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I would love to be a part of this as well. I have extra rods and reels to bring if needed. Sounds like a riot!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

PrtyMolusk said:


> Howdy, Whit-
> 
> Sounds like it will be a ball!
> 
> ...


Les,
Yes on your first question! Doubtful on your second question!........:lol:

Tim,
You would be perfect for King of the Rocks, overseeing the action in your domain...........:lol:


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

PrtyMolusk said:


> Howdy, Whit-
> 
> Sounds like it will be a ball!
> 
> ...



1. Yes, cheap rod and reel works, don't snap a custom steelhead rod on a catfish like I did on the Grand last summer.

2. You'll be just fine:evil:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

A little story about carp fishing equipment.

A few years ago our son Forrest and I were doing the carp thing in front of 6th St. Dam. He layed his rod down on the rocks without loosening the drag or opening the bail of his reel. As we were talking we heard a "clatter, clunk, clunk" and turned toward his rod only to see it disappear down into the deeper water between the rocks and the dam.

It was one lost rod for sure.

About 15 minutes later I was fighting a carp when we noticed a long length of fishing line strung across my line. Quickly seizing the moment Forrest grabbed the line and began to pull it in. You have probably already guessed that at the other end of the line was his fishing rod. You'd be right.

Do you need fancy equipment? Nope! Just bring what you can and...seeing as how it's an MS outing......a thick skin...........:lol:


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

Sounds like fun, do you need waders or can you fish from shore? Ive never actually targeted carp before, but I'm sure they put up one hell of a fight!!!!


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

dtg said:


> Sounds like fun, do you need waders or can you fish from shore? Ive never actually targeted carp before, but I'm sure they put up one hell of a fight!!!!



IF you're like me and don't want Grand River water touching your skin for extended periods of time, bring waders, shore fishing leaves you to the shallow stretches in the summer, except for the east side.


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

Is this 6th St dam the one by the fish ladder? And seeing how I don't do alot of river fishing and don't own a set of waders, what is a decent brand to get. Once I get some, I'll probably end up river fishing more often and don't want to go the "economy" way, but don't want to go ultra expensive either.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

dtg said:


> Sounds like fun, do you need waders or can you fish from shore? Ive never actually targeted carp before, but I'm sure they put up one hell of a fight!!!!


 
Kush is a baby! He needs waders. As for me I'm tough and don't need waders. Actually most of the bad stuff that ya can get I've already had....:lol: 

I plan on wearing shorts.......on a warm day....and wade in gym/walking/running shoes. Seeing as I don't run anymore and I rarely am in a gym I guess you'd say I'm wearing walking shoes!


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

Whit1 said:


> Kush is a baby! He needs waders. As for me I'm tough and don't need waders. Actually most of the bad stuff that ya can get I've already had....:lol:
> 
> I plan on wearing shorts.......on a warm day....and wade in gym/walking/running shoes. Seeing as I don't run anymore and I rarely am in a gym I guess you'd say I'm wearing walking shoes!


I'm with Kush as far as letting that water touch anything on my body, especially the fleshy container that holds my future chillren. I don't want my apple bag marinating in contaniments, I'll be raising little Toxic avengers.

How deep is the water at that point? and how warm does it get when it's at it's shallowest?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I'm an old carp angler from many moons ago. Might be up for a day of this. The carp should be spawing soon and I never had much luck fishing for them at that time. I won't give away my secret formula.

Aught to mention that some could get the kids in on this.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

dtg said:


> How deep is the water at that point? and how warm does it get when it's at it's shallowest?


In order to get out to the main rock pile from the west side you have to wade through two shallow runs that will be about 2' deep in summer's low water. Your family jewels will be safe. It is easy wading.

If you want to fish below the rocks then you'll be in water up to your waste.........err!....waist and then I'd suggest waders.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

BUMP

Waters a little high right now!:lol:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

It's going to take some time for the river to come down from the rain of the past week, but do keep us posted Kush.


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

Sounds like a great time.... .....:lol: 

I should be able to make it.


----------



## k8vol (Aug 11, 2003)

would love to try are hand at it some time in warm weather. please keep us informed , Steve k8vol.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

GVSUKUSH said:


> BUMP
> 
> Waters a little high right now!:lol:


How the heck did that happen? Spring thaw was a long time ago.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Milt and others, I'm probably looking at July. It would make the most sense, I have graduations and Weddings just about every weekend in June and July is probably the best time to see some low water levels.


----------



## PackerFan (Sep 7, 2004)

I vote for July. All of June is already shot for me. It's a shame to look forward to nice weekends all year only to have them ruined by weddings and such rubbish.

What kind of rods do you guys use at this festive event? Like salmon rods or 6 1/2 foot mediums? Now I'll have an excuse to get some waders!


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

PackerFan said:


> I vote for July. All of June is already shot for me. It's a shame to look forward to nice weekends all year only to have them ruined by weddings and such rubbish.
> 
> What kind of rods do you guys use at this festive event? Like salmon rods or 6 1/2 foot mediums? Now I'll have an excuse to get some waders!



Don't use nice steelhead rods and bust them on big cats or Carp! lol (trust me) Something like a longer ugly stick, nothing fancy, in fact, go buy some POS $20 7.5- 9 foot rod that you don't care about. 

I'll most likely be throwing a 7 1/2 foot, med/heavy rod to target the eyes and smallies, but I'll chase a carp down if need be. 

If things stay the same and we don't get any more downpours like we did this weekend, the water should start coming down in the next two weeks. I'm looking at July 8 or 15.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

PackerFan said:


> I vote for July. All of June is already shot for me. It's a shame to look forward to nice weekends all year only to have them ruined by weddings and such rubbish.
> 
> What kind of rods do you guys use at this festive event? Like salmon rods or 6 1/2 foot mediums? Now I'll have an excuse to get some waders!


The event will be dependent on water levels.

As for equipment I use an 8 and 1/2 foot fly rod with a spinning reel spooled with 8 lb. test mono. I'm not like Kush, preferring rather to finesse fish the wily carp using a "strike indicator" from which I tantalize the fish with a #24 chartruese midge............:lol: ......Sorry Kush, I couldn't resist!


----------



## PackerFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Shall we do a fishing/BW's combo outting? If there was an "entry fee" we could make a friendly competition out of the whole thing too.

"And the award for largest dirty diaper snagged goes to.... KUSH! With a monster weighing in at 5 pounds"! :lol:


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

PackerFan said:


> Shall we do a fishing/BW's combo outting? If there was an "entry fee" we could make a friendly competition out of the whole thing too.
> 
> "And the award for largest dirty diaper snagged goes to.... KUSH! With a monster weighing in at 5 pounds"! :lol:


Naw, Grill in my backyard, coolers with beer, be there....and bring some chips or tater salad.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Right now the July 15th is looking good!!


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Count me in for whatever date is decided!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

GVSUKUSH said:


> Naw, Grill in my backyard, coolers with beer, be there....and bring some chips or tater salad.


You had me at the "coolers with beer"


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

Whit1 said:


> Right now the July 15th is looking good!!


 .....as long as the river cooperates.

I took my daughter to Dr. Dolittle at Devos last night and we finished with dinner early so we took a drive down to 6th St. before the show started. WHAT THE HELL IS up with _that _launch you have to be a big rig driver to get down that thing, plus, NO DOCK!!! I guess launching a boat solo in the current is out of the question.

River is still up a little, there were two guys fishin on the West side.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

so what are we gonna do w/ all the carp... not putting them back are we?
thats


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

thedude said:


> so what are we gonna do w/ all the carp... not putting them back are we?
> thats


Fertilize The dudes lawn?


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I'll try to make it and try to get Dennis to bring his jet. lol I think we could set up on the grass on the east side of the river just above the coffer.


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

I'd enjoy participating in some carpation activities down there, but the 15th is not good for me. Salmon tournament in Muskegon that weekend. I could make the 8th. Sounds like a blast though! I always do good on smallies and walleyes pitching raps and wading downstream, but never target carp down there. Although I've caught my fair share. 

Set a date on this thing!


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm leaning towards the 8th of July now, Milt needs to be able to make it so if the following weekend works better, we'll do that.


July 8th everyone?


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

The later in July the better in my opinion.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Splitshot said:


> The later in July the better in my opinion.


The chances of the water being low are much better I agree.

July 29th is the next one on my schedule? Anyone?


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

I've got my little one Jul 8 and 22 weekends, so the 15th or 29th would be awsome. I've never actually targeted carp before, so it would definately be an interesting event. So if anyone catches Walleye, do they eat them out of the Grand?

Just how low are we talking on the water level. I don't own a pair of waders, but if I need to get some, are we talking bibs or what?


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

OK, July 29th

*********if Whit Can Make It *************

More details when we get closer...........


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

8TH ok for me, don't know about later yet.


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

the 29th is a long ways off, but I will try to make it.



> So if anyone catches Walleye, do they eat them out of the Grand?


All my grand river walleye get released....

into my frying pan!


----------

